# Awesome



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Definition of awesome: 
Extremely impressive or daunting; inspiring awe.

If I could use only one word to describe this weekend, that would be it. Not only was the fishing good, but the picture taking was even better.
Mullet have been hard to come by the last month, so my #1 priority is finding bait. Hit the beach around 6pm on Friday in search of bait. I headed east first and drove all the way to Cedar Lakes cut and there was no mullet to be found. I turned around and drove all the way to Mitchells cut. There were a few mullet in the cut, but it took over a hour of nonstop castnetting to get enough to fish with. Right as the sun was setting, we stopped on the beach and casted a couple rods out, and caught a couple reds before it got dark. Decided to call it a day and go bait the crab traps so we would have more bait.
Got up early Saturday morning and checked the traps and luckily they were full of nice crabs. Now that we had enough bait to last all day, we hit the beach. Got a couple rods set out in the second gut and started catching fish right away. While we had the big rods out we were using the small rods with dead shrimp in the first gut to catch whiting, croaker, and sandtrout, which we use for bait also. My wife actually caught a nice 22" red on dead shrimp right off the beach. The most impressive catch of the day was a bull red that had 40 spots, 19 on one side and 21 on the other. I catch a lot of smaller reds with a bunch of spots, but very few bulls. We called it quits by 7pm, because we just didn't have the energy left to catch another fish. 
We were just gonna stay home today and recover, but the brother in law and his buddy wanted to catch some, so off the the beach we go. The gafftop were so thick that you couldn't keep a bait in the water, but we still managed to catch some more bull reds. We only fished for a couple hours, but that was more then enough to accomplish what we set out to do.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

In 3 days, between 2 cameras, we took a total of 438 pictures. There's no way I could post that many, but here are some of the better ones.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for always posting pictures. I'd post picture's if I caught fish. I hope to someday hook up with you and see how it's done. 
Thanks again.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I'm gonna have some of these printed out and framed.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

,


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Great report as always!!!


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks like an awesome weekend for sure. Thanks for taking the time to post up the pics.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

You nailed it...awesome.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

You know you've had a great day when you have a fuzzy finger!

I would say they were bite'n. :texasflag


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

This is my idea of fishing hard.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for posting!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Fresh fish and shrimp. It doesn't get any better.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Definition of awesome:
> Extremely impressive or daunting; inspiring awe.
> 
> If I could use only one word to describe this weekend, that would be it. Not only was the fishing good, but the picture taking was even better.
> ...


Can you please explain these "guts"..1st, 2nd, etc. Are these guts all along the beachfront in galveston, san luis pass, bolivar, etc? Thanks


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

bryan28 said:


> Can you please explain these "guts"..1st, 2nd, etc. Are these guts all along the beachfront in galveston, san luis pass, bolivar, etc? Thanks


Yes, every beach in Texas has bars and gut's. This should explain everything.
https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1652322&highlight=bait+placement


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> bryan28 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please explain these "guts"..1st, 2nd, etc. Are these guts all along the beachfront in galveston, san luis pass, bolivar, etc? Thanks
> ...


Thank you sharkchum!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Be cool to know how many redfish you've caught at that spot when you retire.
Bet they would fill a railroad car, maybe a 747
Way to get job done! Thanks for posting!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, as always. I'm sitting here grinning just scrolling through your fish pics.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

GotMuddy should have came, ha ha!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow.... just wow! Great report, beautiful fish, and awesome pictures. You are right Johnny, several of those pictures are frameable quality.

What were the 2 cameras that you used?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> What were the 2 cameras that you used?


Pretty certain one is a Canon SX60 HS. I know this because when I went to Yellowstone, I asked him what camera he uses for those shrimp boat pics, ha ha! I bought one


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Dang man! That almost brought a tear to my eye BECAUSE I WAS NOT THERE!!! Hope to see ya'll next weekend but of course a TS will be right offshore hahaha... House is looking good man! Cheers!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Very nice! Looks like a fun weekend with the family!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Wow.... just wow! Great report, beautiful fish, and awesome pictures. You are right Johnny, several of those pictures are frameable quality.
> 
> What were the 2 cameras that you used?


 Like Matt said, one is the Canon SX60 HS. The other is a Olympus Stylus Tough. It's water proof, shock proof, and Sharkchum proof. I use the Olympus for in the water shots. There's nothing like laying on your belly in knee deep water with a mad bull shark trying to get pictures.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

If I would have seen this awesome post earlier I wouldn't have PM'd you about the pesky gafftop. Sure hope I can have an epic day on the beach like this soon.


----------



## Inspector Scotty (Jun 25, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> Fresh fish and shrimp. It doesn't get any better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always look forward to ur post!

1 questions thou; did u cook ur shrimp & fish on the grill or in the oven?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Inspector Scotty said:


> I always look forward to ur post!
> 
> 1 questions thou; did u cook ur shrimp & fish on the grill or in the oven?


 In the oven, the mosquito's were to bad to light the grill. Bake at 350 for 20 minuets, then broil on high for 5 minuets, perfect every time.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> GotMuddy should have came, ha ha!


 It's not worth him driving all the way down for slow fishing like this. I told him I would let him know when the fishing picks up.:rotfl:


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like good times....


----------

